# mod_rewrite und zusätzliche Parameter



## Wolfsbein (7. August 2003)

Hallo
folgende Regel

```
RewriteRule ^_(de|en)\.htm$ index\.php?lang=$1 [L]
```
Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel die Seite so aufrufe:
_de.htm?param=test, dann gibt mir mein PHP 4.3 mit echo $_GET['param'] nichts aus. Ein _de.htm??&param=test hilft auch nicht. Wie muss ich die zusätlichen, ungeplanten Parameter anhängen, damit es geht? Oder muss ich für jeden Fall eine neue Regel definieren?


----------



## Robert Fischer (15. August 2003)

Angehängte Parameter sind meines Wissens bei mod_rewrite nur durch neue Regeln möglich. Aber ein Anhängen würde auch den Sinn und Zweck von mod_rewrite zunichte machen. Eine mögliche Anwendung:

RewriteRule ^article_(section|entry)_([0-9]+)_([0-9]+)\.html \modules.php?file=article&mode=$1&number=$2&page=$3&mod_rewrite=1 [L]

Hier werden die Parameter direkt im Dateinamen eingebaut, z.B. article_entry_20_2.html > ruft den Artikel 20 auf Seite 2 auf und das ohne suchmaschinenfeindliche Parameter.


----------



## Wolfsbein (16. August 2003)

Genau das macht mein Beispiel ja auch . Ich werde wohl zusätzliche Regeln schreiben.


----------

